# Finding egg donor in UK with Altrui



## ameliaK (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi  - we've moved through 7 failed DIUIs and now going double donation. 

Want to stay in UK so egg donor is traceable. (Sperm from ESB and traceable). 

The less stressful and quickest route to UK egg donor seems to be through Altrui (have to fund everything anyway, don't want to egg share and age means time against us). 

Anyone had experience with Altrui, or another route to a dedicated egg donation in UK


----------

